# How Many Lumens is a Streamlight SL 20X?



## pilot4x4 (May 6, 2004)

Does anyone know how many lumens an SL 20X with a stock bulb puts out? I can only find a rating of 30,000 CP but nothing in lumens. John


----------



## fivebyfive (May 6, 2004)

Hey, I had the same problems that you're having when I was trying to do research on this topic. If you search for "sl-20x" in the forums you will find lots of comments and reviews that semi-answers your question, but none really hit it right on the nose. If you're trying to find out how bright it really is compared to a lumen type rating then I would say it is really really close to the surefire P90 LA of 105 lumens in the z3 combat. I own the z3 combat and the sl-20xp with a sl-20x bulb in it and tested it side by side. I found that the brightness of the two beams to be the same (just by eye). The difference is that the z3 combat beam is much broader. The sl-20x has a more narrow beam, but not by that much. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## NIGHTGUY (May 6, 2004)

30,000CP is approx. 200 lumens. You can use the formula that 1 lumen = 150 CP. or 1 CP = 0.007 lumen.


----------



## jbroker83 (May 7, 2004)

I was always under the belief that there wasn't a formula or method of really translating Candlepower to Lumens, since there are some variable factors involved. I'm not trying to say the formula isn't accurate, nor am I trying to discredit it.....but I do have questions......for example....using the formula....I find a Mini-Mag rated at 2,200 Candlepower equating into approx. 14-15 Lumens....the same as a Princeton Tec Blast. However, I'd say that a Blast puts out WAY more light than a mini-mag....since the 2,200 is measured on the beams "hotspot" probably on tightest focus. 

Also, Streamlight rates the Scorpion at up to 6,500 Candlepower---or using the equation....43-45 Lumens. However, I would venture to say that my Scorpion is every bit if not slightly brighter than my SF p60 lights, rated at 65 lumens. And finally, I noticed that the higher number of candlepower you go, the bigger the variation in numbers depending on the method of formula. I.E. 2,200 CP is either 14.6 if divided by 150, or 15.4 if multiplied by .007----however---1,000,000 Candlepower (a popular number) has a much bigger gap...either 6,666 Lumens if divided by 150, or 7,000 lumens if multiplied by .007.....so I was wondering if you could explain the formula to me, as I have always wondered why someone couldn't figure out an easy conversion table....as long as the variable factors were held the same..........


----------



## Unicorn (May 7, 2004)

As I understand there can be no correlation between the two as they measure two entirely different things. One is the total output of the light, the other how bright it is at a given point. Any Surefire 65 lumen light will be brighter (and therefore have a higher candlepower) then a 600 lumen 40watt refrigerator bulb. There's no way to correlate the two. This is also the reason I never accepted using just lumens as a measure of how bright a light is.


----------



## ubermensch (May 7, 2004)

The SL-20X is a 6v 10w halogen, hence ~150-200 lumens.


----------



## NIGHTGUY (May 7, 2004)

jbroker83 & Unicorn,

You guys are right. That conversion formula is just a general guide for those who absolutely positively have to have a lumen figure.


----------



## pilot4x4 (May 7, 2004)

So would it be safe to say that with the SL-20X I'd end up with about twice the throw of my Stinger and have some good amount of flood as well or will the difference between the two lights be less than that? John


----------



## tkl (May 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*pilot4x4 said:*
So would it be safe to say that with the SL-20X I'd end up with about twice the throw of my Stinger and have some good amount of flood as well or will the difference between the two lights be less than that? John 

[/ QUOTE ]The sl20 would be alot more light than the stinger. The stinger is great for a compact rechargable but I don't much care for it's output and spot beam. 

I wouldn't dream of running my sl20 without an sl35 lamp, the combo is exceptional. Run time is reduced to about 40min but a worthwhile tradeoff.


----------



## NIGHTGUY (May 7, 2004)

pilot4X4,

I am no expert on this. But I think the throw and the amount of side spill really depends on the size and shape of the reflector. Lumen and candlepower give you an idea how much light output and how bright at a given spot. Bear in mind that lumen and candlepower should not be the only determining factor in what makes a good flashlight. Personally, the beam profile (whether you get a tight and bright central hotspot with very long throw or whether you get a beam that does not throw as far but give you a lot of flood and sidespill) is just as important. Some lights have very bright hotspot and throw very far but have jagged and irregular shaped hotspot and lots of artifacts. Back to your question, sorry I don't have an answer for you as I do not have either light.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 7, 2004)

Shape of SL series beams is excellent, also Stinger with orange peel reflector now being sold by SL. Beam shape Of UltraStinger is not good, but beam of an Ultra head on a Super Stinger is excellent with fully orange peeled reflector. I am talking the add on Ultra head sold seperately for the original Stinger, Poly Stinger, Stinger XT, and SuperStinger.

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 8, 2004)

I am a whole bunch happier with a Standard Stinger beam than I EVER was or could have been with the Stinger HP I traded off for it. It makes a nice round spot that will defocus a bit before getting holey.

I only have one SL series bulb module (the 3C one in my 3CXP LED/Xenon) and it throws a TIGHT spot! There is hardly any difference in spot diameter from 4 foot out to 12 or so when shined at white walls. That is tight!

I am considering the purchase of an SL35X module to mod a M*G D with. If I do, I will report!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 8, 2004)

I did get an 8W 20XP module. It isn't AS tight as my 3CXP. It also has a nicer smoother spot with what I feel is better spill (this driven by 5C Alk in a 4D M*g at this time).

A man could do a LOT worse than a 20X (XP) module.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 9, 2004)

How did you get SL20XP LA in Mag head?

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 10, 2004)

Lotsa work with a Dremel tool! (and scratches on the top of the washing machine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif ).

No, seriously. The rim around the edge of a 20-30 Module must be removed. Then it is simple to use a Bi-Pin adapter. Only thing puzzling to me, if I turn the head down a wee bit too far the light goes out. Back it off a smidgen it is back on!

Got a little more figuring to do!


----------



## pilot4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I'm going to order a SL20X later in the day. I think I'll just stay with the 20X module for now and see if it's enough for me or if I want to go with the 35X in it. It sounds like it should give me a good bit more throw and flood than my stinger. It will definetely be a huge improvement over the 3D Mag that we did leave in the motorhome. Now that I'm going to be living in the motorhome for a few months I decided that I need to mount something better in there. I've got a large 2 million CP spotlight but it's too hard to handle while walking the dogs so I think this SL will be just right. John


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 11, 2004)

I'd say there is a better than even chance that you will find the SL20X module to be all you need.

The 20XP module driven by 5C is real nice of beam.


----------

